# [HOWTO] [CAUTION] Maximize the potential of the (Lumia) Win10M camera



## AsvinDG (Sep 3, 2015)

okay just to the point, this is the way you can maximize camera manual control (tested on Lumia 730)

1 open CustomPFD and move to Registry Tree
2 continue to HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\nokia\Camera
3. choose FrontFacingCamera (FFC) or RearFacingCamera (RFC)
4. continue to Caps
5. if you want to set minimal ISO, select "+" and type Key: MinIso | value: less than 100 (example 25), and WRITE
6. if you want to set maximal Shutter Speed, select "+" and type key: MaxET | value: 4000000 (more value dont work), and WRITE
7 Test your Camera

A. MaxIso and MaxET for RFC is 3200 and 4000000 (if you set it more than that, it'll not work)
B. MinIso for RFC is 10 (if you set it less than that it'll not work)
C. MaxIso and MaxET for FFC is 800 and 4000000 (if you set it more than that, it'll not work)

#maybe with this way, you can bring back 4s shutter for example 520/630/etc.
#all value must be Dword 32 - thanks Sicily98IT for remind me
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#FFC
1. I further test it, when I change MinIso to 10, in the camera setting the max iso I get only up to 160 (even if the manual control give you more)
2. Recommended value is 100 (default), so you will get max iso up to 800

#RFC
1. I further test it, when I change MinIso to 10, in the camera setting the max iso I get only up to 400 (even if the manual control give you more)
2. Recommended value is 50 (default), so you will get max iso up to 3200

Well, all tweak is depend on your like 


check my other Thread as well:

VM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559

3G only
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/force-3g-using-network-t3241953

Touch option
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/disable-touch-vibration-navbar-t3241550

Camera tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ximize-potential-lumia-win10m-camera-t3192960

Shell Tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/shell-mod-tweak-t3193612


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you. It's work on My 735. Value must be Integer DWORD 32.
Now I've iso 25 on my lumia.
Waiting new mod!!!


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 4, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> Thank you. It's work on My 735. Value must be Integer DWORD 32.
> Now I've iso 25 on my lumia.
> Waiting new mod!!!

Click to collapse



and don't forget, you can also mod Front Facing Camera to have 10 iso and 4s shutter


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Sep 4, 2015)

I confirm the 4s shutter works perfectly on my Lumia 535! Also, ISO 10 and 3200 too!!! SQUEE!!!!!! THANKS  




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## mybabysexy (Sep 4, 2015)

Confirm Lumia 525 worked


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

think i will add here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...quick-t3180474


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> think i will add here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...quick-t3180474

Click to collapse



sure.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

done.. 
but this tweak is quite hard to apply because on this app, we use hexadecimal....need calculator


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> done..
> but this tweak is quite hard to apply because on this app, we use hexadecimal....need calculator

Click to collapse



just do anything to make it work hehe


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

its work 
but need to put the number in hexadecimal
example for 64, you need to put 40 in hexadécimal   but u néed to put with 8 digits so its 00000040
3200 Is C80 so its 00000C80


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> its work
> but need to put the number in hexadecimal
> example for 64, you need to put 40 in hexadécimal   but u néed to put with 8 digits so its 00000040
> 3200 Is C80 so its 00000C80

Click to collapse



oh i see, so it difficult for most user :/, but if it work then user must try it, btw thanks


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

I Can put box with several choice, but i dont know...i cant Write 10-11-12-13 etc...but i Can put the minimal and other nimber..if u have idea tell me


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> I Can put box with several choice, but i dont know...i cant Write 10-11-12-13 etc...but i Can put the minimal and other nimber..if u have idea tell me

Click to collapse



what do you mean "box with several choice" ? I didn't get it, sorry


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

LOL m'y English vocabulary Is bad too 
so a list with several choice 
10
20
30
40
etc...
But i dont really know what choice put


----------



## ququon (Sep 10, 2015)

*Anyone tries on Lumia 1020?*

Anyone tries on Lumia 1020? If someone did, please share with us, I would really appreciate it.  Wondering how pure the image might be on Lumia 1020 with iso 10 or at least lower than defalt(100) !


----------



## Andreigr (Sep 10, 2015)

ququon said:


> Anyone tries on Lumia 1020? If someone did, please share with us, I would really appreciate it.  Wondering how pure the image might be on Lumia 1020 with iso 10 or at least lower than defalt(100) !

Click to collapse



I tried. This method doesn't change anything. All what you can do it is to bring back MaxISO 4000 instead of 3200 for default camera. Adjustment 'MaxET' has already set to 40000000, so there is no any improvements to launching camera. ISO 10/20/30 etc doesn't work too, in default camera it shows ISO as 10 and if you choose it phone will still use ISO 100, that can be seen in photo info
And you won't be able to change shutter speed, because that depends of physical sizes of sensor.


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 10, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> I tried. This method doesn't change anything. All what you can do it is to bring back MaxISO 4000 instead of 3200 for default camera. Adjustment 'MaxET' has already set to 40000000, so there is no any improvements to launching camera. ISO 10/20/30 etc doesn't work too, in default camera it shows ISO as 10 and if you choose it phone will still use ISO 100, that can be seen in photo info
> And you won't be able to change shutter speed, because that depends of physical sizes of sensor.

Click to collapse



then you should further test it, for my device (L730)
if I have MinIso 10, you only get MaxIso is 400 (RFC)
if I have MinIso 100, you only get MaxIso is 3200 (RFC) - default
recommended value is MinIso 50, MaxIso 3200 (RFC)

if I have MinIso 10, you only get MaxIso is 160 (FFC)
if I have MinIso 100, you only get MaxIso is 800 (FFC) default
recommended value is depend on your need (still I recommend default value for FFC)
want MinIso 10, so you just get MaxIso 160
want MinIso 100, you just get MaxIso 800

btw, thanks for your info about shutterspeed


----------



## ququon (Sep 10, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> I tried. This method doesn't change anything. All what you can do it is to bring back MaxISO 4000 instead of 3200 for default camera. Adjustment 'MaxET' has already set to 40000000, so there is no any improvements to launching camera. ISO 10/20/30 etc doesn't work too, in default camera it shows ISO as 10 and if you choose it phone will still use ISO 100, that can be seen in photo info
> And you won't be able to change shutter speed, because that depends of physical sizes of sensor.

Click to collapse



I was hoping that lumia 1020 could come closer or be even better than nokia 808, but it looks like it's not possible now. Hope Microsoft could bring at least iso 50 to lumia 1020 when the official win 10 come.
Thanks for sharing your experience~


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 10, 2015)

ququon said:


> I was hoping that lumia 1020 could come closer or be even better than nokia 808, but it looks like it's not possible now. Hope Microsoft could bring at least iso 50 to lumia 1020 when the official win 10 come.
> Thanks for sharing your experience~

Click to collapse



why not trying fot yourself ? , I'm able to make iso 10 in my 730, but I only get maximal iso 400, that is advantage and disadvantage


----------



## ququon (Sep 12, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> why not trying fot yourself ? , I'm able to make iso 10 in my 730, but I only get maximal iso 400, that is advantage and disadvantage

Click to collapse



I can't express how much I wanna try this when I see this 
But since this is my only phone and lumia 1020 has a lot of problems  with win 10 like not able to access windows store.
By the way, could you share a photo that taken in daylight with iso 10?  Does the image quality get better?
And thank you for sharing this.  I was almost losing my hope of getting a phone that is better than "regular" lumia 1020 when the next flagship is actually lumia 950/xl.
I think I'll try this when win 10 is more stable on lumia 1020. :victory:


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 12, 2015)

ququon said:


> I can't express how much I wanna try this when I see this
> But since this is my only phone and lumia 1020 has a lot of problems  with win 10 like not able to access windows store.
> By the way, could you share a photo that taken in daylight with iso 10?  Does the image quality get better?
> And thank you for sharing this.  I was almost losing my hope of getting a phone that is better than "regular" lumia 1020 when the next flagship is actually lumia 950/xl.
> I think I'll try this when win 10 is more stable on lumia 1020. :victory:

Click to collapse



here, i merge it + photo info
phone: L730 Rear facing camera
WB: daylight
focus: infinity
iso: 10 vs 100
shutter: locked at 1/1250s


----------



## ququon (Sep 13, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> here, i merge it + photo info
> phone: L730 Rear facing camera
> WB: daylight
> focus: infinity
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 13, 2015)

ququon said:


> AsvinDG said:
> 
> 
> > here, i merge it + photo info
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ah_ (Sep 14, 2015)

not working on my lumia 620


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 15, 2015)

ah_ said:


> not working on my lumia 620

Click to collapse



have you interop unlock your phone ?


----------



## XDRdaniel (Sep 15, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> ququon said:
> 
> 
> > basically lower iso will make your pict. less noise and more detail
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 15, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> AsvinDG said:
> 
> 
> > but more motion blur
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ah_ (Sep 15, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> have you interop unlock your phone ?

Click to collapse



yes and the keys created with no errors but no changes 
i will try again after installing build 10536


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 16, 2015)

ah_ said:


> yes and the keys created with no errors but no changes
> i will try again after installing build 10536

Click to collapse



just make sure you close your camera app


----------



## firmaal16 (Sep 29, 2015)

so what i have to do to get iso 10 on my device. just type 10 on the registry or type the hexadecimal of 10 (A). thanks.


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 30, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> so what i have to do to get iso 10 on my device. just type 10 on the registry or type the hexadecimal of 10 (A). thanks.

Click to collapse



just type 10 in MinIso value.
#if you use iso 10, you MaxIso output will automatic decreased (mean you cant use iso 3200 - test it and see photo info)


----------



## firmaal16 (Oct 1, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> just type 10 in MinIso value.
> #if you use iso 10, you MaxIso output will automatic decreased (mean you cant use iso 3200 - test it and see photo info)

Click to collapse



I just tried, but it not works. It automatically set to iso 100 when i choose iso 10.


----------



## AsvinDG (Oct 1, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> I just tried, but it not works. It automatically set to iso 100 when i choose iso 10.

Click to collapse



do you change your MaxIso value ?


----------



## firmaal16 (Oct 1, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> do you change your MaxIso value ?

Click to collapse



At first i'm not change MaxIso, it default 3200. Then i change it to 400. But still same, it automatically choose iso 100 instead 10.
So which is correct? Change the MaxIso or not?


----------



## AsvinDG (Oct 1, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> At first i'm not change MaxIso, it default 3200. Then i change it to 400. But still same, it automatically choose iso 100 instead 10.
> So which is correct? Change the MaxIso or not?

Click to collapse



what do you mean with "it automatically choose iso 100 instead 10" ?, you change MinIso value to 10 and check it back that it is still 100 instead of 10 ?


----------



## firmaal16 (Oct 1, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> what do you mean with "it automatically choose iso 100 instead 10" ?, you change MinIso value to 10 and check it back that it is still 100 instead of 10 ?

Click to collapse



Sorry for my bad english. In the registry it still 10. But in camera when i set iso to 10. It still capture iso 100. Not 10 that i set before. By the way i use lumia 925


----------



## Handschuh (Oct 3, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> here, i merge it + photo info
> phone: L730 Rear facing camera
> WB: daylight
> focus: infinity
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you shoot an photo in absolute dark (like lay down your camera on bed at night with lights turned off) with 4s and ISO 10/50, 100 and max ISO?
We could compare These photos to photos of an unmodded 730 (mine) and see if there is really an difference in the photos.

Edit: I just tested Shooting photos, but the camera app just filters the noise in absolute dark. What about Shooting photos in very low light situations, at night with lights turned off, Shooting an photo of your room when you barely can see something. Again, with 4 sec and with min ISO, ISO 100 and ISO max. I could also shoot an photo at 4sec ISO100 to compare the noise and see if there is any difference.


----------



## AsvinDG (Oct 4, 2015)

Handschuh said:


> Can you shoot an photo in absolute dark (like lay down your camera on bed at night with lights turned off) with 4s and ISO 10/50, 100 and max ISO?
> We could compare These photos to photos of an unmodded 730 (mine) and see if there is really an difference in the photos.
> 
> Edit: I just tested Shooting photos, but the camera app just filters the noise in absolute dark. What about Shooting photos in very low light situations, at night with lights turned off, Shooting an photo of your room when you barely can see something. Again, with 4 sec and with min ISO, ISO 100 and ISO max. I could also shoot an photo at 4sec ISO100 to compare the noise and see if there is any difference.

Click to collapse



Ok, wait till night , its 7:23 AM


----------



## AsvinDG (Oct 4, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> Sorry for my bad english. In the registry it still 10. But in camera when i set iso to 10. It still capture iso 100. Not 10 that i set before. By the way i use lumia 925

Click to collapse



no idea of what happen to your, but mine is work (730)


----------



## firmaal16 (Oct 4, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> no idea of what happen to your, but mine is work (730)

Click to collapse



Hehe, thanks for your answer before. I try to 4s Exposure time for front camera and its work. But for iso 10 rear camera not work. I dont know what happen.
So your MaxIso changed or stay 3200?


----------



## AsvinDG (Oct 4, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> Hehe, thanks for your answer before. I try to 4s Exposure time for front camera and its work. But for iso 10 rear camera not work. I dont know what happen.
> So your MaxIso changed or stay 3200?

Click to collapse



i keep it stay default (3200)


----------



## AsvinDG (Oct 4, 2015)

Handschuh said:


> Can you shoot an photo in absolute dark (like lay down your camera on bed at night with lights turned off) with 4s and ISO 10/50, 100 and max ISO?
> We could compare These photos to photos of an unmodded 730 (mine) and see if there is really an difference in the photos.
> 
> Edit: I just tested Shooting photos, but the camera app just filters the noise in absolute dark. What about Shooting photos in very low light situations, at night with lights turned off, Shooting an photo of your room when you barely can see something. Again, with 4 sec and with min ISO, ISO 100 and ISO max. I could also shoot an photo at 4sec ISO100 to compare the noise and see if there is any difference.

Click to collapse



change apk to rar


----------



## Handschuh (Oct 6, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> change apk to rar

Click to collapse



haha woah okay, there's really a difference between every ISO-step. Can you still select the steps inbetween (like 640 and so)?
The ISO50 shot is defenitely the best one, it Looks so natural... After some denoising it Could be a shot out of my Nikon...
Did you Change the WB between ISO50 and ISO100?


----------



## AsvinDG (Oct 6, 2015)

Handschuh said:


> haha woah okay, there's really a difference between every ISO-step. Can you still select the steps inbetween (like 640 and so)?
> The ISO50 shot is defenitely the best one, it Looks so natural... After some denoising it Could be a shot out of my Nikon...
> Did you Change the WB between ISO50 and ISO100?

Click to collapse



no, all WB is fluorescent


----------



## ReyBeth Khan (Oct 11, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> I confirm the 4s shutter works perfectly on my Lumia 535! Also, ISO 10 and 3200 too!!! SQUEE!!!!!! THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use Lumia 535 too. Can you give me the value that you write. But if you would, give screenshot too in registry editor. Thanks


----------



## Yusuf53 (Nov 13, 2015)

no Caps in my RFC and FFC... why ? 
my phone is Lumia 820


----------



## pcmaster24 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Maximize Video Record resolution ?*

Hi, thank you for you work and hacks.
Can you change the Max video resolution when recording videos ?

i have a Lumia 535 who only record on 480p ,it's a shame because the hardware support 720p :/


----------



## Manleo (Jan 19, 2016)

*How to open custom pdf anybody there who could help me ???*

How to open custom pdf anybody there who could help me ???


AsvinDG said:


> okay just to the point, this is the way you can maximize camera manual control (tested on Lumia 730)
> 
> 1 open CustomPFD and move to Registry Tree
> 2 continue to HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\nokia\Camera
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 20, 2016)

Stop messing with your cameras, there is no ISO 10 for this kind of sensor.


----------



## Marcksaf (Feb 29, 2016)

There are jpeg quality or compression value over  ISO and shutter speed value?


----------



## sklchan (Apr 20, 2016)

FFC:
ISO: 100 - 3200
SS: 1/16000s - 1/8s

RFC:
ISO: 32 - 3200 (auto can hit max ISO 4088 or 4000), If you left all setting as original ISO 64 - 3200 then the auto mode ISO can hit till ISO 8000 but checked at these ISO reading the photo have too many noise to be acceptable.
SS: 1/16000s - 240s

All others manual registry editing will render default setting like ISO 100-1600 or SS 1/16000s-1s for the RFC
FFC changes not obvious as it's max resolution only 1280x720


----------



## Darsht159 (Oct 12, 2016)

Can anybody help me! My camera's shutter speed is fixed and doent change from 1/20 sec. Even if the picture is taken with the shutter speed of 4 sec, the shutter closes at 1\20 th of a sec.:crying:


----------



## Riyad_ (Oct 29, 2016)

Got 3s shutter speed in FFC..lumia 730..and iso upto 1600...can u help me pls??


----------



## Loc Tran (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry but any idea for non-Lumia devices?


----------



## x2wolf (Jan 16, 2017)

Is there any way to unlock the "Image Size for Main Camera " option in Windows camera, and make it to "JPEG ( 5MP) + DNG (34MP)".
Now it's locked at "JPEG (34MP)"
I am using Lumia 1020.


----------



## girish_19 (Jan 16, 2017)

*Help in finding path*

Hi. I'm using Lumia 950, i cant able to find the RFC and FFC. Pls help me .
I have interlop unlocked my device with vcReg.
Thanks


----------



## aks-rus (Jan 20, 2017)

x2wolf said:


> Is there any way to unlock the "Image Size for Main Camera " option in Windows camera, and make it to "JPEG ( 5MP) + DNG (34MP)".
> Now it's locked at "JPEG (34MP)"
> I am using Lumia 1020.

Click to collapse



I'm using Lumia 1020 too and I faced with the same problem - image size field is locked at it's maximum (34MP). I tried to find a registry key fo this camera option, but it's no success.
At now I use an old Lumia camera (Nokia camera) to make photos and looking for solution. But this camera's starting speed is very poor.


----------



## Volpenger (Feb 10, 2017)

sklchan said:


> FFC:
> ISO: 100 - 3200
> SS: 1/16000s - 1/8s
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how do you get 240s shutter speed??


----------



## matiaspryga (Mar 8, 2017)

Max exposure time 240s... How did you do that? I really wanna know


----------



## AsvinDG (Mar 8, 2017)

im sorry for all question/anything i cant answer, im not using lumia as my primary device right now, so i cant help u, you can explore it and tell anyone about anything you found so far


remember: different devices may have different settings for output, so if it work for u, it doesnt mean work for other


----------



## matiaspryga (Mar 8, 2017)

*HOW?*



sklchan said:


> FFC:
> ISO: 100 - 3200
> SS: 1/16000s - 1/8s
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Max exposure time 240s... How did you do that? I really wanna know


----------



## x_orange90_x (May 11, 2017)

So what is the benefit and/or purpose of applying this tweak? I'm not camera savvy so please excuse my ignorance ?


----------



## dchf (May 19, 2017)

I can't find any camera key in oem


----------

